# Donnie Yen Chi Sao with Grandmaster Ip Chun



## Xue Sheng (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice clip, DY looked good in the films for someone with so little training in Wing Chun


----------



## Domino (Jan 9, 2012)

Embedding is disabled but I know the video.
Quite impressive. He did 9 months with Ip Chun, studied judo and is a purple belt in jiu-jitsu. Studied parkour, wrestling, muay thai, kickboxing and boxing for his many roles and is a major MMA fan. See 'Flash Point'.


----------



## bully (Jan 9, 2012)

He's (DY) one of those annoying blokes who is bloody good at whatever he tries.

Just jealous here.

I'll keep on plodding away for years and be half as good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2012)

bully said:


> He's (DY) one of those annoying blokes who is bloody good at whatever he tries.
> 
> Just jealous here.
> 
> I'll keep on plodding away for years and be half as good.



If it helps... it may be genetic. This is his mother


----------



## WingChunIan (Jan 10, 2012)

bully said:


> He's (DY) one of those annoying blokes who is bloody good at whatever he tries.
> 
> Just jealous here.
> 
> I'll keep on plodding away for years and be half as good.



Put it in perspective, he's mother is a top TCMA practitioner, he trained every day when he was a kid and has said in interviews that he doesn't remember doing anything else when he wasn't at school. If you train every day during your formative years with a top master you should be pretty good, and once you've learnt one MA it's much easier to learn others as a key component in learning a MA is to learn control over your own body and make it do what you want it to do


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2012)

Donnie Yen's Mother - Bow Sim Mark


Bow Sim Mark



> Mark is originally from Guangzhou, China. She began studying martial arts at elementary school, training seriously in high school and then at Wu Shu training schools, specialising in T'ai chi ch'uan and Northern Shaolin. Mark learned Fu Style Wudangquan by training under Fu Wing Fay for 10 years; Wing Fay was the eldest son and top student of Grandmaster Fu Chen Sung. She was an instructor at Wing Fay's school from 1968-74


----------

